# Breezway addition



## bayouboy350 (Feb 4, 2011)

:headknockI want to to build a carport or garage with a breezeway attached to the house. I need to do some of the work myself to save money. I got a quote for drawings from an engineer which was over $1800. That does include a number of inspections and doing the windstorm certification. What would happen if I have a framer come help me and just build it ourselves and skip the drawings and windstorm cert. I just look at that $1800 as a good chunk of my materials. I do live in the county so i don't need any permits. Also, I am talking about building it right, not just slapping something up. I'm just stuck and need some ideas. I can't afford to pay a contractor for a turn key job.


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

I would check with your insurance company. I was going to do the same thing you are talking about, and was not going to get the wind storm on it. Figured what I paid for that I could rebuild it if a storm came through. My insurance told me if it came apart and tore up my house or shop they would not cover the damage it made due to not being built to "code".


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Insurance would be my only worry too, especially if there are special wind restrictions where you live. If there aren't any special restrictions, it probably won't be a problem. What was the highest winds that you clocked during Rita or Ike? 

If you get a good builder to help, you should be fine. Do stuff like installing hurricane ties between the roof structure and walls, make sure you are bolted well to the slab, OSB on the corners (or as a complete under sheeting), etc. I am a little lucky in the engineering aspect since I am an engineer and my BIL is a practicing structural engineer & PE. When I have a question or need validation, I bounce it off of him. The down side is, my stuff is usually way overbuilt.


----------



## bayouboy350 (Feb 4, 2011)

Everything will for sure be up to code or better. Had a guy come by this evening and look at the job. He seemed to be good with me doing parts of the job myself to save money.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Take pictures of your build so you will have proof of the build quality once the walls are closed.


----------

